# Turkish Walnut



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm in love with this wood. You'll have to look over the finger prints and the little string of epoxy sticking off the band... my shop is 30 degrees tonight, and wet sanding probably got the frostbite started. It was also extremely hard to photograph... I tried about 50 angles, this one came out the best.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 6, 2015)

That is a killer looking call Jonathan.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 7, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful Jonathan.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 7, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Absolutely beautiful Jonathan.


I wish I could have provided a picture that made t look as good as it really does


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 7, 2015)

I've so got to get some of that stuff one day. BEAUTIFUL call!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 7, 2015)

Looks awesome !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Jan 7, 2015)

that's good lookin call ,,,

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 7, 2015)

Very nice! I wonder if your calls would be easier to photograph before the high shine is applied? I don't know if it would be practical to do that, but gloss finishes give me fits in photographs. The only other way is to use diffused light to eliminate the hot spots, and it's a PITA to set up.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jan 7, 2015)

Great call Jonathan!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm not sure. They look very blah before the cA. I guess I could try to take a pic after sanding while the ca is matte.. But the colors really only come out after buffing. I need to set up a light box something terrible. 

Shop is in the 20's tonight and will be colder tomorrow. Ugh


----------



## axelsmith1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Nice work Jonathan! Good luck fending off the frost bite!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 7, 2015)

Awesome stuff!! My lil stash is just sitting on my shelf waiting till I get better with the lathe....then....well...idk what I'm going to make first...


----------



## BrentWin (Jan 8, 2015)

Jonathan- you can order a light box for just about nothing on EBAY

http://www.ebay.com/itm/40-40cm-Pho...097?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item462ef46c09

Go to Wal Mart and get a couple of desk lamps and a couple 5000K (daylight) compact fluorescent lamps, and you are ready to go. Stay away from the light box kits that come with lamps. They go out the first time you knock them over and lamps are hard to come by.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Jan 8, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I wish I could have provided a picture that made t look as good as it really does



Did you ever try and take a pic a little further back? maybe not so close up


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 8, 2015)

Yeah. Let me try something different here in a bit


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 8, 2015)

I think this one turned out a little better. Need to find my polarizing filter for my lens, I think that might be the key. Still getting a bad reflection of the paper on the bottom half.

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/3turkish_zps4a5b520b.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Seaba (Jan 8, 2015)

That is awesome!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 8, 2015)

I think the colors in the first one were more true. Focus was better too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 8, 2015)

I will agree with that. I didn't do any editing on either one, first one with my phone, the last one with my camera. The figure shows much better in the second without all the glare, and the band color is more accurate (it's nickel plated, but looks like brass in the top pic)... I need to just get a light box. I keep saying I'm going to, then my WADD (Wood Attention Deficit Disorder) kicks in, and I spend all my money on wood. 

I have some soft boxes that I had as spares from when I was big in to photography (although I probably couldn't pay you to believe that based on these pics)... I might try to rig something up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 8, 2015)

Grab some tracing paper, make a "frame" out of cardboard and tape/glue/staple the tracing paper to the frame. Make a few, one for each light. Then you just have to figure out how to stand them in front of the lights. A quick, cheap, easy to store way to diffuse light.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

